
Ask HN: Looking for books on computer science and software for young people. - laurieg
I&#x27;m looking for books that will be useful in explaining computer science and related concepts to younger people (middle school and high school age).  Can anyone recommend one?  Either full on textbooks or more casual books.
======
avichalp
The Little Schemer [0] doesn't assume any prior knowledge of programming yet
teaches programming and thinking in Lisp. Also, it has a lot of cartoons and
jokes to keep young folks interested.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Little-Schemer-Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Little-Schemer-Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/0262560992)

------
ThrowawayR2
Gonick's " _The Cartoon Guide To Computer Science_ " would be my first stop
for inspiration. Though somewhat dated, the fundamental concepts and history
it describes are still sound.

[https://archive.org/details/TheCartoonGuideToComputerScience](https://archive.org/details/TheCartoonGuideToComputerScience)

